# How frustrating being a Dish Customer.....



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

Everyday I come to this board and everyday I see at least 1 headline about something Direct Tv has started/launched/agreed to or done to improve there company.

Meanwhile, Dish has 1-2 headlines total on the entire front page.

Doesnt it make you mad???? I just wish I had the cash to get out of my contract.



************
Edit title to read FRUSTRATING rather than DEPRESSING


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Depressed over a tv provider, really? Um alrighty then.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Depressed over a tv provider, really? Um alrighty then.


I was thinkin the same thing, maybe they will prescribe some kinda dish network depressant drug


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Its just TV. I get depressed when it is cold, wet and dark and I have to stay inside watching TV. Dish/Direct/Cable/OTA does not matter. Its just TV.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder if anybody really has the time to watch what is already on Dish's (or any provider's) programming. 

Step outside for once in a while.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Having been a D* customer for many years before getting smart enough to switch to E*, I can confidently say I'm not at all depressed at being an E* customer.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> I wonder if anybody really has the time to watch what is already on Dish's (or any provider's) programming.
> 
> Step outside for once in a while.


Don't mention that in the no hd gripe thread, they get alittle up set when you tell them to go outside

This thread is up beat for a change after the first post, I'm not depressed either, and now I will go and drink a few beers and feel even better


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> Don't mention that in the no hd gripe thread, they get alittle up set when you tell them to go outside
> 
> This thread is up beat for a change after the first post, I'm not depressed either, and now I will go and drink a few beers and feel even better


You can say that again. I saw how everyone got their panties in a ruffle after you said go outside.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Don't mention that in the no hd gripe thread, they get alittle up set when you tell them to go outside
> 
> This thread is up beat for a change after the first post, I'm not depressed either, and now I will go and drink a few beers and feel even better


Wait, wait... isn't alcohol a depressant?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> Wait, wait... isn't alcohol a depressant?


to some, to me, no, reading forums is:lol:


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Don't mention that in the no hd gripe thread, they get alittle up set when you tell them to go outside
> 
> This thread is up beat for a change after the first post, I'm not depressed either, and now I will go and drink a few beers and feel even better


You got the right attitude projectorguru! Bottoms up!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Pete K. said:


> Its just TV. I get depressed when it is cold, wet and dark and I have to stay inside watching TV. Dish/Direct/Cable/OTA does not matter. Its just TV.


Correct it's just TV. If people don't want it unsubscribe and throw your set into the street and read


----------



## neowaxworks (Apr 2, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> Correct it's just TV. If people don't want it unsubscribe and throw your set into the street and read


Sheesh the "it's just tv " thing gets old... it's the Principle of the thing... People are locked into contracts... For most it's not so simple as just Canceling, not wihtout paying a fee...And sorry if some of you "Don't get it" but if you are PAYING for your entertainment provider, and they FAIL to entertain you, then you have a right to badmouth them.. Maybe some can't go outside, are disabled, have severe allergies, etc...Tellign to go outside is VERY shortsighted...


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

neowaxworks said:


> Sheesh the "it's just tv " thing gets old... it's the Principle of the thing... People are locked into contracts... For most it's not so simple as just Canceling, not wihtout paying a fee...And sorry if some of you "Don't get it" but if you are PAYING for your entertainment provider, and they FAIL to entertain you, then you have a right to badmouth them.. Maybe some can't go outside, are disabled, have severe allergies, etc...Tellign to go outside is VERY shortsighted...


Dish probably had less channels when you signed on than they do now, so somehow that argument doesn't make sense. The only thing you're upset at is that competitors seem to be doing more than Dish (at the moment). Did you sign on as a subscriber with the hopes that they'll get certain channels in the future or for what they already had?


----------



## neowaxworks (Apr 2, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> Dish probably had less channels when you signed on than they do now, so somehow that argument doesn't make sense. The only thing you're upset at is that competitors seem to be doing more than Dish (at the moment). Did you sign on as a subscriber with the hopes that they'll get certain channels in the future or for what they already had?


 I personally signed on because they told me Sci-fi was coming in the next month...that was 5 months ago, I chose Dish cause I had Dtv a long time ago and they used the local NRTC that was impossible to deal with for any issues....

Had Dish NOT told me sci-fi was coming, I would have gone with Dtv...

And I have kept an eye on the Dish and Dtv lineups for quite some time... If you subbed 2 years ago, other than a VERY small handfull of channels, Dish has not added anythign new..., Dtv has not as well, BUT it has added a ton more HD


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

As far as whether TV should be that important or not, I agree it should not cause too much stress in your life, if it does then switch and problem solved, after all it is only TV.

Even the cancellation fee is relative, depending on how stressed you are. For example some have suggested to go out, last I checked a weekend out cost us over $200 in gas and it did not even release much stress for us How is the $120 cancellation fee suddenly such a burden?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

neowaxworks said:


> I personally signed on because they told me Sci-fi was coming in the next month...that was 5 months ago, I chose Dish cause I had Dtv a long time ago and they used the local NRTC that was impossible to deal with for any issues....
> 
> Had Dish NOT told me sci-fi was coming, I would have gone with Dtv...
> 
> And I have kept an eye on the Dish and Dtv lineups for quite some time... If you subbed 2 years ago, other than a VERY small handfull of channels, Dish has not added anythign new..., Dtv has not as well, BUT it has added a ton more HD


You signed on because of something Dish _told_ you? Sorry, man. I would have waited until they actually had it, but that's just me.

After having DirecTV for 5 years, I moved to Dish because at the time they had more HD to choose from than D*, were cheaper than D* and has (not had) the better DVR (plus D* screwed me by re-upping my commitment when they shouldn't have, but that's another long story). So I signed up because of what they had at the time, not promises that may not ever happen.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> Don't mention that in the no hd gripe thread, they get alittle up set when you tell them to go outside
> 
> This thread is up beat for a change after the first post, I'm not depressed either, and now I will go and drink a few beers and feel even better


I'd venture to say the Sci-Fi/BSG crowd wouldn't, in general, be too "outdoorsy"...


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> You signed on because of something Dish _told_ you? Sorry, man. I would have waited until they actually had it, but that's just me.
> 
> So I signed up because of what they had at the time, not promises that may not ever happen.


Exactly! No one is holding a gun to anyone's head to stay. The whinning in the other thread regardless of the subject topic line is at a point that it sounds like children needing their naps! :nono2:


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

aloishus27 said:


> You can say that again. I saw how everyone got their panties in a ruffle after you said go outside.


Well I suppose it's my panties you're talking about. I'm the one who requested that thread be brought back on topic after people were criticized for griping in the gripe thread.

As far as this thread is concerned, it sounds like some people are taking 'depressing' a little bit out of context here. The OP only said he wanted to get out of his contract, not do anything severe.

And I agree that the 'it's just TV' thing has gotten old in here quickly. If it was that trivial there wouldn't be websites and forums like this in the first place.

I don't understand why all the 'Turn the TV off and spend your time outside' people aren't outside...instead they're on a DBS TV forum. You'd think they'd at least be able to use their power to ignore threads they don't like.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

neowaxworks said:


> Heres a suggestion then... Don't read it.. it is a thread to complain, dont' want to hear the complaining, don't read it....
> 
> As to the poster that made the comment about the BSG crowd not being outdorsy...
> "Way to be an Ass"!!!


Well I watch BSG and I'm a triathlete. Doesn't get much more outdoorsy than that.


----------



## neowaxworks (Apr 2, 2008)

Jersey Girl said:


> Well I watch BSG and I'm a triathlete. Doesn't get much more outdoorsy than that.


Exactly..that was my point, they were just trying to provoke people...
As was said above.. if they were so outdorsy, what are they doing on this site in the middle of the afternoon....


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

[tongue-in-cheek]There ought to be a pool of money for people who want to get out of their contracts, that either don't have the cash or don't want to pay for it. I mean, how many members are here on the forum? Can't we all just donate $1 each to take care of each other? I think it'd be cool.[/tongue-in-cheek]


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

neowaxworks said:


> Heres a suggestion then... Don't read it.. it is a thread to complain, dont' want to hear the complaining, don't read it....
> \


I read it because once in a while someone gleems a bit of new information to the topic. I originally came from D* where I waited just for locals in SD for almost 4 years. I finally came over to E* last year because of what they did offer. OK so some may say I'm a dumbass for leaving just before D*'s HD expanded but thats OK, it was my decision. No whinning here. More HD will come, Charlie ain't stupid.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Relax, it's only a forum 
I find it funny that people are inside on their computers, telling people to stop watching TV and go outside. If we all followed that advice, I guess we should all cancel our Dish contracts and get back to nature.

There are 20 episodes of Battlestar Galactica left. 10 this year, and 10 in 2009. (Maybe Dish will have SciFi Hd in time for the second round**). I think I'll be able to squeeze in a walk around the block during the rest of the year.


**Dish subscribers, please DO NOT construe the above comment as any kind of guarantee that dish will carry SCiFi-HD in 2009. As other posters on this forum will tell you, "Dish promises you nothing, and owes you nothing".


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

"Stop watching TV and go outside" is just an expression. Why are people taking it literally? It just means there are more important things in our lives than TV or HD. Believe you me, I'd rather not be here at work, I'd rather be outside!


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

zer0cool said:


> Relax, it's only a forum
> I find it funny that people are inside on their computers, telling people to stop watching TV and go outside. If we all followed that advice, I guess we should all cancel our Dish contracts and get back to nature.
> 
> There are 20 episodes of Battlestar Galactica left. 10 this year, and 10 in 2009. (Maybe Dish will have SciFi Hd in time for the second round**). I think I'll be able to squeeze in a walk around the block during the rest of the year.
> ...


I'm not sure about everyone else, but I am "working"...:grin:

It's off to the ballpark for the kiddos softball tonite and all weekend...


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i think all that people want is to get as much as they can for their money. some might say that you practically pay the same thing for e or d but over at d you're getting alot more hd channels. i for one am trying to ride this whole thing out to see what i should do. just trying to be patient.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

"Depressed", no. "Angry", yes!

You guys that are just letting this roll off your back, are you getting all of Dish's services for free or something? If it doesn't bother you to pay more for something when you are getting less, then throw some of that money my way.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

I need to correct myself. Instead of using the word depressing i should have used FRUSTRATING. Im sorry for all the people that thought I was some depressed guy sitting in my basement that never leaves the house. As soon as it warms up you can bet youll find me on the lake fishing or on the golf course rather than watching the boob tube. 

I was just saying it is frustrating to see the competition doing so much more than the company you send $100 to each month.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

0pusX said:


> I need to correct myself. Instead of using the word depressing i should have used FRUSTRATING. Im sorry for all the people that thought I was some depressed guy sitting in my basement that never leaves the house. As soon as it warms up you can bet youll find me on the lake fishing or on the golf course rather than watching the boob tube.
> 
> I was just saying it is frustrating to see the competition doing so much more than the company you send $100 to each month.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


I don't think anyone was taking that literally, at least I hope so.

Just remember that all of this 'frustration' was going on for D* subs when they only had 9 HD channels. It's a lot of back and forth.

But wait, you send Dish $100 a month and you can't afford to pay the EFT if you wanted to cancel?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> "Depressed", no. "Angry", yes!
> 
> You guys that are just letting this roll off your back, are you getting all of Dish's services for free or something? If it doesn't bother you to pay more for something when you are getting less, then throw some of that money my way.


Did you send Dish extra $$$$$ every month when they had more HD then D* You now have more channels then you did at that time so how can you say you are getting less?


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's just TV then why spend time at a forum dedicated to TV?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

booger said:


> If it's just TV then why spend time at a forum dedicated to TV?


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

booger said:


> If it's just TV then why spend time at a forum dedicated to TV?


Because I come here for some sort of technical support if I'm having issues, try to help others with their issues, etc. Myself, I don't complain about getting more HD than what's there, (except I need CSNBA in HD!).  I barely have the time to watch the stuff I want to watch.


----------



## mrsat1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well all i can say is...bye dish..(as of May 30, 08) dish will be removed and Directv
will be installed even if i have 7 months left out of my contract. I will will pay around $109 to get out...can't wait anymore. Besides I am a yankee fan, miss yes
ntwk and also (will wait for the fall) to see msg and msg+ hd. 

Why in the world is msg & plus still stuck in engineering mode on 61.5/xponder 30
and not available? Why no yes newtwork? I understand dish wants to save us bucks and not charge us more to pay for their channels/and or packages, but you
know what, wake up charlie cause directv will blow you away when d11 is active by the end of the summer.

How can a company operate a satellite which barely can stay afloat (and i do mean the 129 slot). What is the delay for Usa & SCifi hd and don't tell me no capacity available...if they are introducing mpeg4 (or possibly setting up the eastern arc) why the delay....incredible company i must say. well anyway i wish dish all the best but whoever is complaining that dish does not add any hd channels every wednesday....pick up the phone and say "sayonara dish".......:lol:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

A thing to keep in perspective....E* was ahead in the HD race for literally years....now D*ihas been ahead for what? 9 months? Just some food for thought.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> A thing to keep in perspective....E* was ahead in the HD race for literally years....now D*ihas been ahead for what? 9 months? Just some food for thought.


Right!

The grass is always greener on the other side, until you get to the other side.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> Because I come here for some sort of technical support if I'm having issues, try to help others with their issues, etc. Myself, I don't complain about getting more HD than what's there, (except I need CSNBA in HD!).  I barely have the time to watch the stuff I want to watch.


Taco_ Right on the mark for what this forum is about. When we signed up for channels like HD they were based on what was available. Not some future channels. They are coming. As for one of the usual suspects in the gripe thread contemplating a shareholder action... Good luck with that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*A moderator reminder* ... there is a place for complaining about BSG and the lack of HD ... it is the "No HD" gripe thread. If this thread becomes a second version of that thread it will be closed.

Please contain your gripes to the appropriate thread!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Dish probably had less channels when you signed on than they do now....


I signed up with Dish Network back in 1997. My fist system was a Dish 300 (just plain "dish" back then) with a 4000 and 3000 receiver. This is what it came with:

no locals (i did get ny and la locals for about 3-4 years! that was the best part)
no dvr (had to run through vcr and hope you had it set up right)
no hd (what's hd?)
when you hit guide you lost the picture and sound
no song listings on music channels
no all sub guide option, just all channels or favorites

I was happy as hell to dump Comsuck cable, still am. Look at all the advances we have gotten in the last 10+ years. I think I can wait for a few HD channels before I get "depressed".

ps. Charlie, CSN Bay Area Hd next, please!!!


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Taco Lover said:


> Right!
> 
> The grass is always greener on the other side, until you get to the other side.


Unless they have what you want.

Also, when Dish had more HD, no one else did. That's not the case now. There is somewhere else to go.

I don't care for the Sci-Fi or USA channels. I'm happy with my Science Channel HD and NatGeo HD, and just as important _word from Dish_ that I should have my locals by the end of May.

My point to all this is a little more news or specifics (by year's end doesn't cut it) from Dish would help this situation. Even if it is for a few of their subs. Just like the most recent update from Dish about new local HD.

For the record:

I joined this forum in hopes to find out who had the hardware/firmware that most people liked or what I wanted, the best picture quality, customer support, and the most HD. As with any forum, I also like the fact that I can voice my displeasure with my provider's customer service, lack of programming, etc.

I don't plan on leaving Dish because I like their recievers more than Direct, I have already purchased a USB hard drive for my 622 (would need a sata compatible drive for Direct or plug and pray with an adapter/converter). I like being able to watch my DVR content from two rooms and will possibly purchase a PocketDish for long road trips this summer for my son. I have been a big proponent of Dish but that becomes difficult when they fall behind with content offerings. 'Something Dish themselves admitted to. (I read it on TV predictions but don't have the link handy)

I just think some of the complaints were are hearing over and over are warranted.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

While I have no plans to leave DISH, I can understand the frustration of many of the ppl here. I'm sending DISH over $100 a month and would like to at least get a straight honest answer to what the time table is for getting either new channels(CHILLER) or more HD. Is that so hard??


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> no locals (i did get ny and la locals for about 3-4 years! that was the best part)
> no dvr (had to run through vcr and hope you had it set up right)
> no hd (what's hd?)
> when you hit guide you lost the picture and sound
> ...


Not only that -- remember how *long *it took to browse around the guide? That thing was slower than molasses, holy cow. Just going down one channel - and this is on the guide, mind you - took up to one second.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

Just one minor point here...

The whole "Just switch providers!" thing is not all that easy. Besides the cost, which is sometimes pretty easy to justify, there's the installation horror stories we read about.

"The guy was 5 hours late, got out of his van, looked at my roof, shook his head, got back in the van, and drove away. 15 phone calls later, and a total of 75 hours on hold and the 2 months I had to take off work, I finally got the Regional Installation Manager to come out and do the job. First he fell through the roof, and put his foot through the kitchen ceiling. Finally 12 hours later, he had everything up and running. He also gave me a bill for the installation, pointing out in the fine print that 'All work over 4 hours will be charged at an hourly rate of $300'. He said I can call the company and get a refund. So, he leaves, I turn on my TV and.... NOTHING! No picture, no sound, NOTHING. I call the company, and they say they can have somebody out here first thing next year. By the way, it's 7 months later, and I'm still waiting for my $2400 refund."

So, ya see..... Most times it's easier to just let the beast lie (the "beast" being the TV's stable connection to the sub-par TV service provider), and just come on forums and piss and moan a little. We get it out of our systems, and move on with our lives.

And, to the O.P. -- I too took notice just today of how much blue there is on the front page of this site, compared to red & black.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jersey Girl said:


> Well I suppose it's my panties you're talking about. I'm the one who requested that thread be brought back on topic after people were criticized for griping in the gripe thread.
> 
> As far as this thread is concerned, it sounds like some people are taking 'depressing' a little bit out of context here. The OP only said he wanted to get out of his contract, not do anything severe.
> 
> ...


Well.... it may surprise you that I wasn't directing my comment at anyone particular at all. "getting their panties in a ruffle" is an expression I use to refer to both sexes. I can understand how you may have come to the conclusion that it was you I was referring to since your S/N in Jersey Girl.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

neowaxworks said:


> Exactly..that was my point, they were just trying to provoke people...
> As was said above.. if they were so outdorsy, what are they doing on this site in the middle of the afternoon....


ummm....... perhaps killing some time at work?


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> "Depressed", no. "Angry", yes!
> 
> You guys that are just letting this roll off your back, are you getting all of Dish's services for free or something? If it doesn't bother you to pay more for something when you are getting less, then throw some of that money my way.


No I'm not getting my services for free, I am just not quick to forget that I was getting more for less when E* had more HD than D*. So the shoe is on the other foot for awhile.. big deal... things will turn around.


----------



## jandar (Jan 3, 2008)

DStroyer said:


> Just one minor point here...
> 
> The whole "Just switch providers!" thing is not all that easy. Besides the cost, which is sometimes pretty easy to justify, there's the installation horror stories we read about.
> 
> ...


Thats the beauty of my home setup. Reuse the same post and align the dish, hook into existing wires, I cross wire my smart box, he activates the receivers.

Even cable could be installed in less than 30 minutes in my house.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

0pusX said:


> Everyday I come to this board and everyday I see at least 1 headline about something Direct Tv has started/launched/agreed to or done to improve there company.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dish has 1-2 headlines total on the entire front page.
> 
> Doesnt it make you mad???? I just wish I had the cash to get out of my contract.


How many months left on your contract? How much is your bill each month?
What's the difference between there and their?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

neowaxworks said:


> Sheesh the "it's just tv " thing gets old... it's the Principle of the thing... People are locked into contracts... For most it's not so simple as just Canceling, not wihtout paying a fee...And sorry if some of you "Don't get it" but if you are PAYING for your entertainment provider, and they FAIL to entertain you, then you have a right to badmouth them.. Maybe some can't go outside, are disabled, have severe allergies, etc...Tellign to go outside is VERY shortsighted...


No one forces anyone to be "locked" into a contract with Dish. If one doesn't want to honor a contract, they shouldn't agree to one. And, I think quite a few of us "get it". If Dish doesn't entertain you, go find your entertainment elsewhere and stop whining.


----------



## neowaxworks (Apr 2, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> No one forces anyone to be "locked" into a contract with Dish. If one doesn't want to honor a contract, they shouldn't agree to one. And, I think quite a few of us "get it". If Dish doesn't entertain you, go find your entertainment elsewhere and stop whining.


well, it is my God given right to Badmouth them and "Whine" as you call it as much as I want.... You are just out of luck if you are tired of it... The more people that see Dish is not satisfying a LARGE (no matter how much you try to trivialize it, the issue is HUGE) contigent of subs, the less that will fall into the trap of subing with them, or Dish will get on the ball and bring the channels people want...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

neowaxworks said:


> well, it is my God given right to Badmouth them and "Whine" as you call it as much as I want....


A reminder ...

This is a private website - God given rights ended when you agreed to our user agreement. Whine responsibly. 

That being said ... THIS IS NOT THE GRIPE THREAD ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

neowaxworks said:


> well, it is my God given right to Badmouth them and "Whine" as you call it as much as I want.... You are just out of luck if you are tired of it... The more people that see Dish is not satisfying a LARGE (no matter how much you try to trivialize it, the issue is HUGE) contigent of subs, the less that will fall into the trap of subing with them, or Dish will get on the ball and bring the channels people want...


Again, stop whining and go elsewhere to get your entertainment. Is it that difficult to understand? Cut your losses. Go where you can be happy. 
And, by the way, the issue is only HUGE the smaller you are.


----------



## neowaxworks (Apr 2, 2008)

James Long said:


> A reminder ...
> 
> This is a private website - God given rights ended when you agreed to our user agreement. Whine responsibly.
> 
> That being said ... THIS IS NOT THE GRIPE THREAD ...


 Whoops..thought it was


----------



## neowaxworks (Apr 2, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Again, stop whining and go elsewhere to get your entertainment. Is it that difficult to understand? Cut your losses. Go where you can be happy.
> And, by the way, the issue is only HUGE the smaller you are.


 I have to ask, why do you care if others are complaining?? you do not have to read it...Why not let people vent ?? telling them to get over it and other such nonsense will only make them more prone to complain that much harder just to spite you


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Duplicate thread closing ...

Please use the gripe thread for responsible continued discussion.


----------

